# 2010 Polo fuse box diagram



## RolftheGolf (Feb 19, 2013)

After futile efforts on google..wondering if anyone can help me out with the fuse box diagram for the 2010 Polo MY 2011...Specifically after the cigarette lighter fuse  Much to my chagrin this wasn't in the manual...

Thank you all in advance!


----------



## sschmidt23 (Feb 17, 2014)

if you haven't found it already and you're still looking, it's number 42

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/535224736937846146/


----------



## Vlw73 (Apr 29, 2014)

Sorry to crash the thread but I'm trying to find the fuse for the main beam headlights. Does anyone know. Also by any chance do you have a diagram with what they all are or any idea where I can get one


----------



## sschmidt23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Vlw73 said:


> Sorry to crash the thread but I'm trying to find the fuse for the main beam headlights. Does anyone know. Also by any chance do you have a diagram with what they all are or any idea where I can get one


#59


----------



## sschmidt23 (Feb 17, 2014)

*and the rest of it!*

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/535224736938359654/

Hope your Deutsch is up to scratch!

Cheers


----------

